# Ps4 or Xbox One?



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Which do you prefer and why? I'm trying to decide on one soon.

One thing that's really drawing me towards the Ps4 is it apparently has better specs\graphics. And honestly, I find the whole "media" aspect of the Xbox One to be hyped up. Most media related things can be done on a Ps4 as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I voted for PS4. Im not familiar at all with x box. like never played xbox or any of microsofts video games/consoles. Ive always had a PS2 and just recently played the black ops call of duty. It was fun. Reminded me of golden eye 007 PS2 style of gaming.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CopadoMexicano said:


> I voted for PS4. Im not familiar at all with x box. like never played xbox or any of microsofts video games/consoles. Ive always had a PS2 and just recently played the black ops call of duty. It was fun. Reminded me of golden eye 007 PS2 style of gaming.


golden eye was on N64 not ps2. Havent had the money laying around for a PS4 yet, nor has any game thats out made me want to buy it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude, but there's been maybe 200 threads on this topic since they were announced. There's no point in debating it when the majority of people are clearly going to choose PS4.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Theres no 200 threads on Ps4 vs Xbox (1.0). The point is to kill boredom. at least for me.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm on the fence as well.

At the moment I'm leaning slightly toward PS4 just because it seems more like a dedicated gaming machine, which is what I really want. I'm not sure I'm into the whole entertainment package and all the add-ons Microsoft is trying to put in my living room.

Still, it'll come down to the games, and neither system has any must-haves for me yet. Titanfall does look pretty exciting.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Neither, PC.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really know what exclusives they have, I won't be getting both consoles though so based on that it'll be PS4. But not for like another 3 years or something. I'm content with my PC for most gaming anyway.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Specs are better for PS4, i heard some games on Xbox One still run in 720p. Based on looking on a bunch of forums it seems like almost everyone prefer PS4 over Xbox One.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Microsoft made the decision even easier than it already was by not bothering to release the Xbox One here. And if the reports are true, it won't be coming out until late 2014.
Given how they handled media on the 360, I don't trust them to actually deliver on the Xbox One media vision here, so it'd just be a normal gaming console - in which case the better specs on the PS4 might make people choose that, though it does ultimately come down to exclusive games/deals.

I've heard there are issues with the tv integration in Europe generally though, since our tv signal (and our electricity in general) is 50 Hz, and the normal output of the Xbox One is 60 Hz, making the tv image judder when viewed through the Xbox.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd rather have an Xbox One, but I've had to fix or get a new Xbox 360 4 times now. **** Xbox.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I had an open mind when they were announced, but MS did a poor job on the reveal. They went back on some of the things I disliked, but the arrogance of attempting to do it in the first place put me off. I also don't want to buy an Xbox, because it ships with the Kinect and I will never use it. I might buy an Xbox in a couple years if they begin to ship them without the Kinect.

I bought a PS4 on release day. Both are missing decent exclusives, but it's still early. I believe that Sony own the better studios and will release the better exclusives. Just like they did last gen. 

The better specs don't mean much to me. The PS3 had better hardware in it and the 360 still had more better looking 3rd party games. Maybe it's because the PS3 was hard to develop for, but the quality was noticeable in quite a few games. The 1st party games did shine, though.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I personally like the ps4 better but I don't think I'll buy one until the price goes down a bit more. Just started playing games over a year ago and I play a lot of RPG games. This however works better for me though but if others enjoy Xbox 1 better I won't get angry or upset about it. Everyone is entitled to like whatever they want. <3


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

PS4, although I'm gonna wait 'til the summer to buy (or maybe even wait 'til Destiny releases). It's cheaper, Sony seems to embrace exclusives more (and besides Halo and Gears [the latter of which basically is done], Microsoft's exclusives never impress me), and Microsoft's been irritating me with some of their decisions lately about where they seem like they're trying to take the Xbox line. Sony's all-in on games, it seems, which is what I want.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Xbox One because I can easily switch between TV, Netflix and YouTube. It's the best smart TV available. The PS4 is only good for games but 90% of the time I'm in front of my TV I'm not playing a game.

There are no games that justify that purchase for either system right now. At least the Xbox One will improve my home theater experience.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You know watching some of the XBOX One tv adverts... As someone who is all ready finding it difficult to properly devote attention to tasks I can't help but think that quick switching thing looks likeca nightmare :lol 

the advert I saw was funny though he was like half way through a track in a racing game and then decided to stop and watch some TV program or something lol. Who would use that technology to do that when you are right in the middle of a racing game? 

But that's just my opinion, I get why it could be useful sometimes for some people.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vectrex.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

PC


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

PC forever


----------



## Chaotic Nerd (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm sticking with my gaming PC till the Console exclusive RPGs start showing up. (You know, like if they make a new Suikoden or Dragon Quest or something.) Not sure which I am leaning more towards. It will probally depends on what games are out for what when I finally get money to buy one.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Who would use that technology to do that when you are right in the middle of a racing game?
> 
> But that's just my opinion, I get why it could be useful sometimes for some people.


They should have done it the other way around.
Pay to have 2 small ads play in each ad block; one at the start and one at the end.
The one at the start shows a guy/girl watching the program you just say (or pretending to) and because they don't care for the ads, they start up a quick game of something on the xbox, while keeping a small window of the tv signal in the corner.
The one at the end could then show them seeing the ads were ending, so they finished up the game and resumed tv in time for when the show started.
It would make it stand out from the other ads and it would make it far more relatable than the strange scenarios MS are portraying.

You're welcome Microsoft!
(That'd be the '90s commercial at least )


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

PS4

Xbox One has potential, but they have A LOT of patching and improving to do. The fact that you can't even view your save files for your games or even how much memory is on your HDD is a massive turn off for me. It seems like a basic thing that every computer/game system should have, you wouldn't ship a laptop without a keyboard after all (and before anyone makes the sarcastic comment, I realise that tablet computers exist, but they suck too imho).


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

PS4


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I'd rather have an Xbox One, but I've had to fix or get a new Xbox 360 4 times now. **** Xbox.


amen


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

Honestly I like both.

But, if I had to choose, I'd pick the PS4 simply because it's cheaper and I ain't made of money.


----------



## ihans (Feb 2, 2014)

I am mainly a PC gamer, but I got Xbox 360 for Kinect and if/when I decide to go next gen then it will probably be Xbox One for Kinect again. Most Kinect games are horrible, but there are a few that make it worth it: Kinect Sports, Dance Central, Your Shape Fitness Evolved.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I debated this with myself, and at the end of the day, the trappings and window dressing I don't care for, it really comes down to which system specific games you want, and for me it came down to wanting to play Halo and Gears of War, and so I got an Xbox One.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

PS4 is superior.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Haven't gotten a next gen console due to the fact their are no exclusives out i want to play yet. But i will probably end up getting a ps4 just because i had a 360 an ps3 and i pretty much played most my games on my ps3, so just following suit. Nothing against Xbox, but i mean there really aren't "exclusives" anymore so you only need one system.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Might get a PS4 when the new Metal Gear comes out.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

X1 for the online exclusives (Gears of War,Halo,Titanfall)
PS4 for everything else.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably PS4.


----------



## So Tactless (Feb 5, 2014)

PS4. The Xbox community is just way too immature, especially lately. It makes me never want to support the platform again.


----------

